

GTK+ 3.12 on Android - joshumax
https://github.com/eugals/GTKAndroid

======
joshumax
I stumbled upon this gem a couple days ago and was surprised at how
unannounced the port was; a lone GitHub repo with a sole wiki page telling you
how to build and install it. I've tried using it with some slightly modified
sample GTK3 applications and was surprised how well they worked, only having a
few rendering bugs here and there...

